# BayAreaZ3 calendar set through October



## William Yu (Jun 26, 2002)

Summary:

2/23: Blackhawk Auto Museum
3/23: Roaring Camp Railroad Tour
4/19: Wine Country
5/10-05/11: Kings Canyon
6/8: BBQ
6/27: Crater Cruize+Seattle Roadtrip
7/19: Highway 1 North
8/16 or 8/23: Monterey Peninsula (depends on voting)
9/20: 49er Goldrush Trail

Event details at the following link:

http://www.bayareaz3.com/forum_cgi/news.cgi?type=EVENT


----------

